

Playstation-Controlled DIY Tank May Be Wildest Weapon Yet In Syria War - owlmusic
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/12/rebel-armor/

======
facorreia
Not sure about relevancy for HN, but I wonder what a RPG would do to this
contraption.

